# Sexual Advice Thread



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh, hi everyone, and welcome to sexual education discussion 101. 

Let's take this opportunity to talk about sexual intercourse, titty bears, pussy fury, and other interesting, and commonly discussed topics.

I thought since @Kr3m1in is one of our most outspoken, sexually creative minds on the forum, she should be our instructor in this thread. 

My first question for Kr3m1in is this: 

If the Titty Bear met the Pussy Fury in a fight, who would win, and why?


P.S. Stay away from trolling my Empathy Bear thread Kr3m1in or I'll kick your ass! :angry:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Crystall , I think I need help from the empathy bear on being okay with my gay..I just want to be able to _accept myself for who I am..._:crying:

Pussy Fury would defeat the Titty Bear, because she is much more versatile, flexible and fast-moving. Also, the Titty Bear couldn't resist her charm, he would just stand there and stare, in awe, while she defeats the tits out of him....

such is the world..
aha..

btw this is like 601 not 101...where's all my other credits?!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

What exactly happens when two women make love? Is there a general order of things, similar to the oral-missionary order commonly found in heterosexual intercourse?


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Crystall , I think I need help from the empathy bear on being okay with my gay..I just want to be able to _accept myself for who I am..._:crying:
> 
> Pussy Fury would defeat the Titty Bear, because she is much more versatile, flexible and fast-moving. Also, the Titty Bear couldn't resist her charm, he would just stand there and stare, in awe, while she defeats the tits out of him....
> 
> ...


You seem pretty ok with your gay to me. :laughing: 

And what if the titty bear stood his ground and blocked all of her attacks with his huge knockers? 



hziegel said:


> What exactly happens when two women make love? Is there a general order of things, similar to the oral-missionary order commonly found in heterosexual intercourse?


Yes, walk us poor straight folks through it please, @Kr3m1in.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

hziegel said:


> What exactly happens when two women make love? Is there a general order of things, similar to the oral-missionary order commonly found in heterosexual intercourse?


wait. there is an order?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@hziegel , there is long foreplay, mountains of improvisation and bats in your tummy

no, there isn't an _order_...unless you are really boring in bed, you don't really need one..some people have the top-bottom dynamic going, some have a two-way street..it all depends on the couple..

but what happens? magic!


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @hziegel , there is long foreplay, mountains of improvisation and bats in your tummy
> 
> no, there isn't an _order_...unless you are really boring in bed, you don't really need one..some people have the top-bottom dynamic going, some have a two-way street..it all depends on the couple..
> 
> but what happens? magic!


Wait, there's no order??? OMG *freaks out* sexual chaos!?!?! 

Hey, shouldn't you orderly J people have an order? *imagines Kr3m1in with a whistle around her neck huddled over discussing the nights game plan* Kr3m1in: "Here's what we're gonna do, YOU go hang by your knees in that swing over there, we're going to do the 'flying monkey' first, then the 'drowning dragon,' throw in a bit of the 'bouncing bearded banana' and then finish off with the 'dangling watermelon...' ready, HUT!"


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Crystall, no I don't have sex like I am commanding over an army... my J disappears when I take my clothes off


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

chibs said:


> wait. there is an order?


@chibs's lesbian sex HAS NO ORDER. How you ever convinced them is beyond me, _dude_.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been married to the same man for 15 years and I hate to admit that there is definitely an order in our relationship. Sometimes (but not often) things may go a little wild but still it usually ends the same way. First with me finishing and then with him. Once we are ready to orgasim it's apparent what we both prefer and what we want. As for me, it's clitoral stimualtion (oral or otherwise), with him it is doggie style.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

If you go out of order there's a 5 minute time-out. On third offense you're thrown out of the game. It's in the rules. RTFM. ;-)


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Tootsie said:


> I've been married to the same man for 15 years and I hate to admit that there is definitely an order in our relationship. Sometimes (but not often) things may go a little wild but still it usually ends the same way. First with me finishing and then with him. Once we are ready to orgasim it's apparent what we both prefer and what we want. As for me, it's clitoral stimualtion (oral or otherwise), with him it is doggie style.


Oh wow. I wonder if that's a common thing in long term relationships. 



SlowPoke68 said:


> If you go out of order there's a 5 minute time-out. On third offense you're thrown out of the game. It's in the rules. RTFM. ;-)


Aww man 5 minutes?? Isn't there another punishment better suited for my crime??? *sulks*


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Crystall said:


> And what if the titty bear stood his ground and blocked all of her attacks with his huge knockers?


Well I've tried to squeeze his knockers several times but then he usually threatens to sue me for harassment. :dry:


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

chibs said:


> wait. there is an order?


Ummm, nope, no order. Just whatever the couple decides to do. Some are into oral, some like toys, some are into strapon sex, and still other tribadism(i think i spelled it correctly....)however, there also are many lesbians who will not use toys, do oral or use a strapon. It's pretty much the same except with two women and no guy. Seriously, except no one has to fake an orgasm.....LMAO


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

killerB said:


> Ummm, nope, no order. Just whatever the couple decides to do. Some are into oral, some like toys, some are into strapon sex, and still other tribadism(i think i spelled it correctly....)however, there also are many lesbians who will not use toys, do oral or use a strapon. It's pretty much the same except with two women and no guy. Seriously, except no one has to fake an orgasm.....LMAO


actually, i was being sarcastic... i despise order when having sex.

i'm well aware that some people have a game plan and some don't. thanks for the lecture though


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't mean a specific order lol... I was more wondering if there's a way you normally do it, like starting off with hands and moving up to props? I think this question went a bit off track.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean a specific order lol... I was more wondering if there's a way you normally do it, like starting off with hands and moving up to props? I think this question went a bit off track.


I know, we had a little bit of fun with that question. LOL 

Seriously though, I have had both and it starts off the same way. Kisses, caresses, and then who knows? Not all use strapons or toys. It's just personal preference.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Well cool, thanks for the answers.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

@pinkrasputin



pinkrasputin said:


> Well I've tried to squeeze his knockers several times but then he usually threatens to sue me for harassment. :dry:


Titty Bear is a lover not a fighter. I would just give you a bear hug until you quit fighting and accepted the looooooove.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

the empathy bear thread is that way ------>


----------



## chinotto (Dec 30, 2010)

One of the neat dynamics of sex between women is multiple O's. It's not like all the action necessarily grinds to a halt once one person gets there. So that allows a lot more room for play, improvisation, rhythms, climax, storyline of how things go, compared to hetero sex. (Not that anybody has to follow a formula... but the capacity for multiple O's kinda blows things wide open with women, IMHO.) Also I think that women have a somewhat higher interest/likelihood than men to get to know what their female partner wants, and to do their best to deliver it. 

I think with M/F sex, partners don't always take enough advantage of women's ability to get off multiple times. And "the end" gets defined by "when he gets off." There may be fewer initial assumptions in F/F sex about what everybody likes or what should happen -- so you talk about it and try stuff. M/F sex sometimes has more norms, assumptions and fixed storylines to overcome.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

chinotto said:


> One of the neat dynamics of sex between women is multiple O's. It's not like all the action necessarily grinds to a halt once one person gets there. So that allows a lot more room for play, improvisation, rhythms, climax, storyline of how things go, compared to hetero sex. (Not that anybody has to follow a formula... but the capacity for multiple O's kinda blows things wide open with women, IMHO.) Also I think that women have a somewhat higher interest/likelihood than men to get to know what their female partner wants, and to do their best to deliver it.
> 
> I think with M/F sex, partners don't always take enough advantage of women's ability to get off multiple times. And "the end" gets defined by "when he gets off." There may be fewer initial assumptions in F/F sex about what everybody likes or what should happen -- so you talk about it and try stuff. M/F sex sometimes has more norms, assumptions and fixed storylines to overcome.


We aim to please.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

chinotto said:


> *I think with M/F sex, partners don't always take enough advantage of women's ability to get off multiple times*. And "the end" gets defined by "when he gets off." There may be fewer initial assumptions in F/F sex about what everybody likes or what should happen -- so you talk about it and try stuff. M/F sex sometimes has more norms, assumptions and fixed storylines to overcome.


----------



## chinotto (Dec 30, 2010)

jack london said:


> I appreciate what you are saying but... may I provide references.


Touche, there's an exception to every rule...

I thought I'd used enough "sometimes" and "maybe"s...


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

not much in terms of advice here lol.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@pinkrasputin you're hilarious))))))


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

How do you learn to relax with a new lover?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

jack london said:


> How do you learn to relax with a new lover?


Let go and have fun. Locking tongue and lips for a while usual helps. Kissing is sexy. I feel like a horse out of the gates once it finally gets there.

Don't make the mistake of thinking it is a performance. Think of it more as a time of discovery. It's so exciting. There is no room for nerves. No one is judging. 

Turn all inner critics off, and listen and feel more. Get into the very moment. There is no past and no future. There is only now. Drink in every taste, touch, smell, and sight to guide you. Concentrate on your pleasure and your partner's. Feel your partner's rhythm. Get in sync with each other. _Find_ each other. Ride each other's waves. 

Open your eyes, look deep into their soul and give them everything. Open yourself and receive everything they give. Focus on the pleasure of it all. 

It's a playground, see? You've been waiting all day for recess. Now it's here. Go and play and make each other feel damn good. No one is stopping you.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

killerB said:


> It's pretty much the same except with two women and no guy. Seriously, except no one has to fake an orgasm.....LMAO


Hey now. Let's be fair to the men in the building who know how to get their ladies off.


----------



## ohTOMICho (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah, I should take notes.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll have to second what Viva has to say. I think it's silly when females try to claim that males can't help them achieve orgasm. First of all, you have to be in the right mindset in the first place. If you're a lesbian and there's a guy going down on you, you probably won't enjoy it quite as much because of the mental blocks. Just as a straight man may have if another man was going down on him. Second of all, sex and gender don't designate whether or not you're going to be good at what you're doing.

I've also been lucky to share with someone that is patient enough to get me where I want to be. I keep my head in the game and return the favor.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

ohTOMICho said:


> Ah, I should take notes.


*gets out pen and paper*

So the penis goes _where_ again?


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> Hey now. Let's be fair to the men in the building who know how to get their ladies off.


hehehehehehehe


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

avalanche183 said:


> hehehehehehehe


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

*coughs* Well... uh... things just got a lil awkward...


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

In keeping with the OP.

How can you tell your partner you want them to do something/try something without actually saying it because you are shy?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

jack london said:


> In keeping with the OP.
> 
> How can you tell your partner you want them to do something/try something without actually saying it because you are shy?


@jack london 
Draw a picture , make graphs, put smiley faces at the end ; )...maybe a few of these also XOXOXO...add pretty please
with sugar on top ; D


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> Hey now. Let's be fair to the men in the building who know how to get their ladies off.


why, thank you xD


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

jack london said:


> How do you learn to relax with a new lover?


coke and/or dope... :dry:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

jack london said:


> In keeping with the OP.
> 
> How can you tell your partner you want them to do something/try something without actually saying it because you are shy?


Although one should make sure to avoid the taboo of bringing up sexual request _outside_ the bedroom, I did reinforce a request through email. It was when I was teaching my ISTP to go down. I backed it up with statistics about the women's body. He seemed to really like that. But one does need to know how to choose their words wisely. I never tear down. :wink:

Have you ever tried modeling the behavior you want? That's how I learned to be a giver. My ex husband spoiled me a bit in bed so I had a lot to give after my divorce. But I think modeling only works on certain types. The ISTP picked up on it quick, but others you're gonna have to be more direct. If it's a fellow INTJ, you're gonna have to write a book, get it published, then hand it to them. Tell them there will be a review later.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't think anyone could say someone else's preference is in a way "kidding" themselves though. If it's a preference then they are not kidding themselves. If the determination was solely based on social implications, then it may be safe to say someone hasn't "explored" the avenue completely.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Oh! I actually have a sex question I'd like to get advise on.
> 
> How do you tell someone you don't like something without ruining the mood for everyone? I was with this girl once and she kept dirty talking and it completely turned me off her and what she was doing. I told her to stop and she said she was tired before we could do anything more...which in immature girl language means "you don't like what I do? Fine, I'm hurt now, no sex for you". Saying "stop that" during sex just feels so assholish or something and I don't want to pretend I like it and then even worse I don't know how to return it. It feels really awkward.


Gently press your fingers to her lips and say softly, "Shush baby, lets just get into our natural sounds". Make it look like you are still really into it and not judging her. Say it with a soft smile behind your eyes.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Oh! I actually have a sex question I'd like to get advise on.
> 
> How do you tell someone you don't like something without ruining the mood for everyone? I was with this girl once and she kept dirty talking and it completely turned me off her and what she was doing. I told her to stop and she said she was tired before we could do anything more...which in immature girl language means "you don't like what I do? Fine, I'm hurt now, no sex for you". Saying "stop that" during sex just feels so assholish or something and I don't want to pretend I like it and then even worse I don't know how to return it. It feels really awkward.


Well, in that particular case, I would probably kiss them to shut them up..I would never just tell a girl directly to stop anything in bed, cause women are damn hurtable and most vulnerable during bed times, for very obvious reasons.
When people do things I don't like in bed I kind of manipulate their behavior with mine. I sort of make my body tell them I don't like it instead of letting my mouth go (dangerous weapon, and not just in the best ways). Basically, i think, stop it is never a good strategy in these cases... the 'can we do _this_ instead, beautiful?' strategy works much better, because it doesn't make them shut down. But the more nonverbal you can make those hints, the better.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Oh! I actually have a sex question I'd like to get advise on.
> 
> How do you tell someone you don't like something without ruining the mood for everyone? I was with this girl once and she kept dirty talking and it completely turned me off her and what she was doing. I told her to stop and she said she was tired before we could do anything more...which in immature girl language means "you don't like what I do? Fine, I'm hurt now, no sex for you". Saying "stop that" during sex just feels so assholish or something and I don't want to pretend I like it and then even worse I don't know how to return it. It feels really awkward.


Hrmm, don't know about that. I guess it would depend on how well the message was delivered and received and if both are open to that type of criticism. /shrug. 

Seems "childish"/"selfish" to stop sex because someone is doing something their partner doesn't like and confronted about it. When I did things my ex didn't like I just moved back to doing what was good.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> Well, in that particular case, I would probably kiss them to shut them up..I would never just tell a girl directly to stop anything in bed, cause women are damn hurtable and most vulnerable during bed times, for very obvious reasons.
> When people do things I don't like in bed I kind of manipulate their behavior with mine. I sort of make my body tell them I don't like it instead of letting my mouth go (dangerous weapon, and not just in the best ways). Basically, i think, stop it is never a good strategy in these cases... the 'can we do _this_ instead, beautiful?' strategy works much better, because it doesn't make them shut down. But the more nonverbal you can make those hints, the better.


Oooh. This is good. I've noticed @Kr3m1in can get away with a lot more by adding "beautiful" at the end. :crazy:

I could never be with hurtable people. I gotta admire yous.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@pinkrasputin , I really can get away with a lot by doing that..sometimes I use that strategy with people I never intend to sleep with, too, cause women just fucking light up..
And if I can make someone light up, hell, the pleasure is all mine

I am glad you approve of my manipulation skills...manipulation is a foreign concept to me, besides in situations like above.

Well, it's not like there aren't hurtable men. I know way too many of those, at least women are fucking adorable about it
Sensitive men I really have no patience for..I am just like, you have a dick, now act like it.Please.
That's probably a bad stand to have, but I have it.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @pinkrasputin , I really can get away with a lot by doing that..sometimes I use that strategy with people I never intend to sleep with, too, cause women just fucking light up..
> And if I can make someone light up, hell, the pleasure is all mine
> 
> I am glad you approve of my manipulation skills...manipulation is a foreign concept to me, besides in situations like above.
> ...



It's not manipulation... its guiding or teaching with compliments. See, that sounds better


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

hey @Aßbiscuits we need to get back at these straight people with an equally unappetizing visual as they fed our penis-virgin eyes with _The Love Sausage_..
come up with something clever mate, pretty please


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Oh! I actually have a sex question I'd like to get advise on.
> 
> How do you tell someone you don't like something without ruining the mood for everyone? I was with this girl once and she kept dirty talking and it completely turned me off her and what she was doing. I told her to stop and she said she was tired before we could do anything more...which in immature girl language means "you don't like what I do? Fine, I'm hurt now, no sex for you". Saying "stop that" during sex just feels so assholish or something and I don't want to pretend I like it and then even worse I don't know how to return it. It feels really awkward.


I have had this same problem, well, not exactly the same but having to let someone know I don't enjoy what they were doing. As with above, I guess you could kiss them really long, or place your hand over their mouth and say "it's so sexy to hear you panting for me, I just want to hear you breath..." that is a gentle reminder to her to cut the talk out. However, you should really be able to say what you like and don't with your lover without them getting upset. If they do, they are not mature enough for sex anyhow in my opinion. Sometimes you just have to tell them because it is painful or a complete turnoff, and you should be able to do that. Just try to be kind about it.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> hey @Aßbiscuits we need to get back at these straight people with an equally unappetizing visual as they fed our penis-virgin eyes with _The Love Sausage_..
> come up with something clever mate, pretty please


 
Fish Taco? I think it's gross, but I hear it often. I have also heard 'Camel Toe'.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> hey @_Aßbiscuits_ we need to get back at these straight people with an equally unappetizing visual as they fed our penis-virgin eyes with _The Love Sausage_..
> come up with something clever mate, pretty please


These are a few I've heard:

Trouser Trout
Duck Meat
Dear Meat
Tube Steak


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

killerB said:


> Fish Taco? I think it's gross, but I hear it often. I have also heard 'Camel Toe'.


 Sigh... don't get me started again on the concept of male camel toe. :dry:

Okay, get me started. roud:

My INTJ ex used to sport one:









:crazy:


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

@pinkrasputin

*chuckling*

I wouldn't be caught dead in that......and objectively, at least he didn't use a pair of socks.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Reclusive said:


> *chuckling*
> 
> I wouldn't be caught dead in that......and objectively, at least he didn't use a pair of socks.


Of course it wasn't a sock! There is a reason we stayed together so happily. :wink:

I didn't notice it at first. I hadn't realized the concept of male camel toe before a 12 year old pointed it out to me. So I'm ashamed it to say it, but maybe I was unconsciously driven to him because of it?


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Of course it wasn't a sock! There is a reason we stayed together so happily. :wink:
> 
> I didn't notice it at first. I hadn't realized the concept of male camel toe before a 12 year old pointed it out to me. So I'm ashamed it to say it, but maybe I was unconsciously driven to him because of it?


* laughing harder now*

Was he wearing leather pants?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Reclusive said:


> * laughing harder now*
> 
> Was he wearing leather pants?


No, he only wore sexy jeans. I think they were Diesel. 

But I'm wondering if in his mind it was intentional? 

I mean he was older, so maybe he's of the time when this was actually sexy to have on an album cover:


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

@pinkrasputin

You mean like this?


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> hey @Aßbiscuits we need to get back at these straight people with an equally unappetizing visual as they fed our penis-virgin eyes with _The Love Sausage_..
> come up with something clever mate, pretty please


I heard this visual was supposed to be unappetizing:










I don't get it though.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Is this better?


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Aßbiscuits said:


> I heard this visual was supposed to be unappetizing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, very clever


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Aßbiscuits haha..i think it's pretty damn appetizing.
that won't do..the straights are stepping up their game with male camel toes.

we need to do it big now.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Aßbiscuits haha..i think it's pretty damn appetizing.
> that won't do..the straights are stepping up their game with male camel toes.
> 
> we need to do it big now.


I am not sure why, I just feel like giving you a hug right now.......


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Here ya go.......


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

See beavers and wood go together.....sorry I can't help myself.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Reclusive that's one dangerous desire, i have em' canines and incredulous stares...

@killerB , you be bringin' the heat for the team, girl


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> Well, in that particular case, I would probably kiss them to shut them up..I would never just tell a girl directly to stop anything in bed, cause women are damn hurtable and most vulnerable during bed times, for very obvious reasons.
> When people do things I don't like in bed I kind of manipulate their behavior with mine. I sort of make my body tell them I don't like it instead of letting my mouth go (dangerous weapon, and not just in the best ways). Basically, i think, stop it is never a good strategy in these cases... the 'can we do _this_ instead, beautiful?' strategy works much better, because it doesn't make them shut down. But the more nonverbal you can make those hints, the better.


great advise... thanks!


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Sigh... don't get me started again on the concept of male camel toe. :dry:
> 
> Okay, get me started. roud:
> 
> ...


here in germany, we not only intentionally sport these, we also label them...

this guy, for example, is a 'leftie' :wink:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@chibs are you German or you are just living there?

true the Germans sport them all over the place..when I was still living in Russia, we could figure out who the german tourists were that way

I mean there were more indications, but that was totally one


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

My advice of the day:









Eat em muffins.....mmm mmmm mmm


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> @chibs are you German or you are just living there?
> 
> true the Germans sport them all over the place..when I was still living in Russia, we could figure out who the german tourists were that way
> 
> I mean there were more indications, but that was totally one


technically, i'm german since i was born here. i don't pledge any kind of allegiance to the country though... :laughing:

next to crotch bulges, germans are also easy to spot by footwear: white tennis socks worn with adidas sandals is our not-so-secret trademark, along with the inability to get drunk from any kind of domestic beer brand in the usa :bored:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

chibs said:


> technically, i'm german since i was born here. i don't pledge any kind of allegiance to the country though... :laughing:
> 
> next to crotch bulges, *germans are also easy to spot by footwear: white tennis socks worn with adidas sandals is our not-so-secret trademark*, along with the inability to get drunk from any kind of domestic beer brand in the usa :bored:


Before you even mentioned socks + sandals, I knew it was going there.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@chibs, yeah, the socks, wearing pants high and tight and wide at the bottom, their haircuts look like old British army haircuts a lot of times, poofy and round...
although people from the Netherlands have a similar 'fashion sense' to Germans..

haha, i don't really go spotting German in the states, where I live there are many more people from the Americas and Spain..but In Moscow there's all sorts of damn tourists, and the Germans are easily spotted.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a question... 

Can you make someone fall in love with you through sex?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Crystall said:


> I have a question...
> 
> Can you make someone fall in love with you through sex?


I think the question is: Would you really _want_ them to?


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I think the question is: Would you really _want_ them to?


Let's say I did.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Crystall said:


> Let's say I did.


Well I'd recommend trying to keep a man by having his baby. They like that too.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I'd recommend trying to keep a man by having his baby. They like that too.


I knew a girl who tried that in high school, they have a child, but they're not together. That was like 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Reclusive that's one dangerous desire, i have em' canines and incredulous stares...
> 
> @killerB , you be bringin' the heat for the team, girl


I could not find a clear picture of a bearded clam however........


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I'd recommend trying to keep a man by having his baby. They like that too.


I'll try to remember that next time I'm looking to _trap _a man against his will and ruin both of our lives in the process... :dry:

I'm serious, though. Is there a way to connect with someone physically, and sexually, in such a way that you develop romantic feelings for each other?

Anyone else?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystall said:


> I'm serious, though. Is there a way to connect with someone physically, and sexually, in such a way that you develop romantic feelings for each other?
> 
> Anyone else?


I haven't tried it, but I know girls who have used sex as a tool to try and snare a guy into a relationship or to get him to love them. It hasn't worked yet.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I haven't tried it, but I know girls who have used sex as a tool to try and snare a guy into a relationship or to get him to love them. It hasn't worked yet.


I saw something on a reality show called "Human Instinct" about men having a need to build up their feelings for a woman before having sex with her, otherwise any potential feelings go away. I've only seen one relationship that I know of which actually began in sex, it was between two ENTJs, and it definitely wasn't because of the sex, but rather in spite of it. 

I'm curious though, about whether it could happen.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Can you explain more? I'm a guy and therefore confused.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Crystall said:


> I'll try to remember that next time I'm looking to _trap _a man against his will and ruin both of our lives in the process... :dry:
> 
> I'm serious, though. Is there a way to connect with someone physically, and sexually, in such a way that you develop romantic feelings for each other?
> 
> Anyone else?


I have known of one relationship that has started as a one night stand, and led to a relationship long standing. I am not sure that you can really have a good chance of keeping someone if it started out as only sex, unless you seduce them with your skills, and also get to know them and connect on a deeper level.

In love and was, anything goes.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Crystall said:


> I'll try to remember that next time I'm looking to _trap _a man against his will and ruin both of our lives in the process... :dry:
> 
> I'm serious, though. Is there a way to connect with someone physically, and sexually, in such a way that you develop romantic feelings for each other?
> 
> Anyone else?



I just wrote a small essay about sex and love, one connecting chemical reaction is something called Oxytocin, when you have sex this chemical is released in your body usually peaked at orgasm. This chemical is responsible for bonding and a feeling of closeness. It's a chemical with long exposure to can lead to love. Obviously a good mindset could most likely supersede it. It's also known as the "love hormone". That could be the best info I have for ya.

It may not be the best course of action though, and could have unexpected results. But that has to be self-defined I guess.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Let's say I did.


Of course you can. The women I still dream about *you all know the ones cause I won't shut up about them* all started as hot steamy love affairs.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> I just wrote a small essay about sex and love, one connecting chemical reaction is something called Oxytocin, when you have sex this chemical is released in your body usually peaked at orgasm. This chemical is responsible for bonding and a feeling of closeness. It's a chemical with long exposure to can lead to love. Obviously a good mindset could most likely supersede it. It's also known as the "love hormone". That could be the best info I have for ya.
> 
> It may not be the best course of action though, and could have unexpected results. But that has to be self-defined I guess.


Oxytocin is released in the body while cuddling and during breastfeeding, as you said, it's a chemical that helps emotional bonding.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> I just wrote a small essay about sex and love, one connecting chemical reaction is something called Oxytocin, when you have sex this chemical is released in your body usually peaked at orgasm. This chemical is responsible for bonding and a feeling of closeness. It's a chemical with long exposure to can lead to love. Obviously a good mindset could most likely supersede it. It's also known as the "love hormone". That could be the best info I have for ya.
> 
> It may not be the best course of action though, and could have unexpected results. But that has to be self-defined I guess.


So all you have to do is seduce that person repeatedly and they will have no choice but to love you! 



jack london said:


> Of course you can. The women I still dream about *you all know the ones cause I won't shut up about them* all started as hot steamy love affairs.


What was it that made you fall so hard, though? Was it the unavailability and danger of the whole relationship, or was it more to do with the closeness and intimacy associated with the sex?


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Those women were just sexual beings. Sex, flirting, caring it was all one package. They would surprise me with gifts of their time and more

Not all of them were unavailable when I first met them. My greatest love got married after we broke up and then came back to me.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Crystall said:


> I saw something on a reality show called "Human Instinct" about men having a need to build up their feelings for a woman before having sex with her, otherwise any potential feelings go away. I've only seen one relationship that I know of which actually began in sex, it was between two ENTJs, and it definitely wasn't because of the sex, but rather in spite of it.
> 
> I'm curious though, about whether it could happen.


maybe. not a 100% sure. Wouldn't be surprised if that would work on me lol. I know one guy that became very attached to this one girl but not sure how early in the relationship they had sex though.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Crystall said:


> I'll try to remember that next time I'm looking to _trap _a man against his will and ruin both of our lives in the process... :dry:
> 
> I'm serious, though. Is there a way to connect with someone physically, and sexually, in such a way that you develop romantic feelings for each other?
> 
> Anyone else?


depends on the personality of the man... i'd say the more prone they are to show affection physically, the easier it is for them.

i belong to that kind of personality type and it defintiely happened to me...


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> @chibs, yeah, the socks, wearing pants high and tight and wide at the bottom, their haircuts look like old British army haircuts a lot of times, poofy and round...
> although people from the Netherlands have a similar 'fashion sense' to Germans..
> 
> haha, i don't really go spotting German in the states, where I live there are many more people from the Americas and Spain..but In Moscow there's all sorts of damn tourists, and the Germans are easily spotted.


ah, fuck the germans... boring, boring people.

americas and spain? sounds like you life in the warmer parts of america... nice.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Crystall said:


> So all you have to do is seduce that person repeatedly and they will have no choice but to love you!


It's not exclusive. I'm just saying that's a chemical link between the two. Love depends on so many things, not just one chemical. Sex isn't either, just saying depending on the person a person "may" fall in love through sex, usually they can become "bonded" as everyone usually does through sex. There's no way to say it's an absolute positive way of saying it's going to happen.

Basically what I'm saying is you can't say:

If you have sex that means someone is going to fall in love with you. Just saying there is a link between the two. Not a strong enough one though.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

killerB said:


> I could not find a clear picture of a bearded clam however........


Well I'd imagine with how much you love these..bearded clams, you get so dizzy down there it's hard to take a clear picture..you're all drooling and your hands are all shaking..it's hard to make a stable image happen in that condition


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Crystall, i think the answer to your question is no.
You can make someone fall in love with your sexin' abilities through sex, but not you.
I've had an ex breaking up with whom made me cry inside because of how amazing the sex was..but that still didn't keep me from doing it.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@chibs yeah..it's too hot here for my taste..I miss my Russian winters.

I'm not a fan of Germans..understandably so.
But you seem lovely


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

@jack london



jack london said:


> Of course you can. The women I still dream about *you all know the ones cause I won't shut up about them* all started as hot steamy love affairs.


You mean the ones you loved so much, you didn't marry them?


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> It's not exclusive. I'm just saying that's a chemical link between the two. Love depends on so many things, not just one chemical. Sex isn't either, just saying depending on the person a person "may" fall in love through sex, usually they can become "bonded" as everyone usually does through sex. There's no way to say it's an absolute positive way of saying it's going to happen.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is you can't say:
> 
> If you have sex that means someone is going to fall in love with you. Just saying there is a link between the two. Not a strong enough one though.


I know I was joking. :happy:



Kr3m1in said:


> @Crystall, i think the answer to your question is no.
> You can make someone fall in love with your sexin' abilities through sex, but not you.
> I've had an ex breaking up with whom made me cry inside because of how amazing the sex was..but that still didn't keep me from doing it.


It's hard for me to understand this... a lot of couples complain about having shitty sex lives, and then every now and then you see couples who have amazing sex and still break up. Sex is very important to me, both physically and emotionally. I need to have good sex with my partner regularly to fulfill my need for closeness, intimacy, and expression of affection (as well as release of sexual tension and desire etc). 
I know sex isn't everything, obviously. I heard that in relationships where the couple has a good sex life the sex only accounts for about 10% of the relationship, whereas if it's bad it makes up up to 90% because of the problems it causes. 
Anyway, one of my ENTP friends told me about his ex wife and him having a great sex life when they were married, and he was like "You want a divorce? But we're still having sex!" He was just astonished that the two things were so separate in her mind. 



pinkrasputin said:


> @jack london
> 
> You mean the ones you loved so much, you didn't marry them?


Ohh burn.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Crystall your question was whether you can make someone fall in love with you through sex, not how important sex was once you're in a relationship. In a relationship, you're supposed to love who you're with already, I think, otherwise you're just fooling all involved.

I think it's extremely important as well, and I think it can bring two people closer to each other, but not 2 people that inherently do not have feelings for each other and just have something like lust going on.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Crystall your question was whether you can make someone fall in love with you through sex, not how important sex was once you're in a relationship. In a relationship, you're supposed to love who you're with already, I think, otherwise you're just fooling all involved.
> 
> I think it's extremely important as well, and I think it can bring two people closer to each other, but not 2 people that inherently do not have feelings for each other and just have something like lust going on.


But men are always telling me they will love me more if I do it with them. And some will say, "If you love me, you'll do it.".


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

If someone loves you, they won't try to make you prove your love to them. They will accept it, if it comes and embrace it.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> But men are always telling me they will love me more if I do it with them. And some will say, "If you love me, you'll do it.".


Well, love you _more_ ...means they initially have love for you, not just want in your pants.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Reclusive said:


> If someone loves you, they won't try to make you prove your love to them. They will accept it, if it comes and embrace it.


You are aware you are ruining some men's game, right?


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> But men are always telling me they will love me more if I do it with them. And some will say, "If you love me, you'll do it.".


I think that has something to do with the 'blue balls' theory.....LOL


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

killerB said:


> I think that has something to do with the 'blue balls' theory.....LOL


It must because these men get that too! :tongue:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @Crystall your question was whether you can make someone fall in love with you through sex, not how important sex was once you're in a relationship. In a relationship, you're supposed to love who you're with already, I think, otherwise you're just fooling all involved.
> 
> I think it's extremely important as well, and I think it can bring two people closer to each other, but not 2 people that inherently do not have feelings for each other and just have something like lust going on.


Alright well, say you have a history with someone. Can you rekindle an old passion where there used to be romantic feelings through a steamy sexual encounter?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Crystall said:


> Alright well, say you have a history with someone. Can you rekindle an old passion where there used to be romantic feelings through a steamy sexual encounter?


I haven't been able to do this and perhaps it has something to do with extroverted intuition? I have to keep moving forward.

I did what you are talking about last year. It didn't rekindle anything. It just sealed the deal that "this person is _definitely_ not for me." It was like the final period at the end of the sentence. 

But who knows? Maybe we will try it again in a couple of years just to be sure?


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> You are aware you are ruining some men's game, right?


I used to take pleasure and pride in it, but now, I don't care. I say what I say to convey what someone who feels unrequited loves deserves to know.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Crystall , yes...it's happened to me.
But only if you still have some sort of feeling residue for each other, which results in the steamy sexual encounter.

Not when you're completely over it.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I haven't been able to do this and perhaps it has something to do with extroverted intuition? I have to keep moving forward.
> 
> I did what you are talking about last year. It didn't rekindle anything. It just sealed the deal that "this person is _definitely_ not for me." It was like the final period at the end of the sentence.
> 
> But who knows? Maybe we will try it again in a couple of years just to be sure?


What if it was your ISTP ex?


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> But men are always telling me they will love me more if I do it with them. And some will say, "If you love me, you'll do it.".


This is always absolute bullshit.

Even if the guy believes it at the moment or for an extended period of time it is absolute bullshit.

Ladies & gentleman kindly consider my personal sex theory.

All the GREAT sex stuff we humans experience is simply nature & god's way of having us humans make BABIES! And to hopefully pair up to raise them.

It's a trick!!!! 

Think about it!


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

I am glad to know my life isn't as screwed up some people make theirs.


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)

Reclusive said:


> I am glad to know my life isn't as screwed up some people make theirs.


I always get a lot of perspective every time I end up at the Taco Bell!!!!









​


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

You have bad taste in Mexican food.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Crystall said:


> What if it was your ISTP ex?


Lol. No fair. We had kick ass sex, yo. 

I'm sure it would be even hotter round II. We'd have a few years to make up for too. 

I still don't know about the romantic feelings, but I'd seriously might be willing to do without. :crazy:



Darth INTPhoebe said:


> This is always absolute bullshit.
> 
> Even if the guy believes it at the moment or for an extended period of time it is absolute bullshit.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah? Then how come I always here "I love you" during/right after orgasm, hmm? :crazy:


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

@pinkrasputin

You go girl.....


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

@pinkrasputin: on another note, I've stopped spitting and started accepting my man's juice. If you saw me, you'd be so proud.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Crystall said:


> @pinkrasputin: on another note, I've stopped spitting and started accepting my man's juice. If you saw me, you'd be so proud.


 Good girl. :happy:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Crystall said:


> @pinkrasputin: on another note, I've stopped spitting and started accepting my man's juice. If you saw me, you'd be so proud.


We need video evidence.
Words won't cut it, dollface..


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystall said:


> @pinkrasputin: on another note, I've stopped spitting and started accepting my man's juice. If you saw me, you'd be so proud.


How is that working out? Has he said anything about it?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz your second quote puzzles me greatly..
so do a lot of other things about you, but..where did you get _that_ idea?


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> What is the connection between practicing safe sex and using a padded head board?


Well, some people, prefer cushion for the pushin'. Others like it rough otherwise. You don't play King of the Mountain" on the bed sometimes?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> What is the connection between practicing safe sex and using a padded head board?


If your partner's head is too close to the head board during sex, you can continually knock their head into the head board during wild thrusting. Some people who are busy thrusting their partner have been known to get so overly excited they aren't paying attention to the fact that they are banging their partner's head against the head board. Pull your partner down away from the head board or add pillows,etc. You or your partner will be "safer" that way.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

It's been known to happen. :blushed::blushed::sad:


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> If your partner's head is too close to the head board during sex, you can continually knock their head into the head board during wild thrusting. Some people who are busy thrusting their partner have been known to get so overly excited they aren't paying attention to the fact that they are banging their partner's head against the head board. Pull your partner down away from the head board or add pillows,etc. You or your partner will be "safer" that way.


You should teach a class on this....:tongue::wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Reclusive said:


> You should teach a class on this....:tongue::wink:


Yeah, but for class we'd have to use a resusci Anne or something because I'm not getting injured while teaching horny excited people.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@pinkrasputin can teach a class on anything sex-related.She is especially gifted at teaching the advanced course, scientifically titled 'The Love Sausage'.It's got a lab component, of course.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> @pinkrasputin can teach a class on anything sex-related.She is especially gifted at teaching the advanced course, scientifically titled 'The Love Sausage'.It's got a lab component, of course.


For some reason I thought of Vienna in the "spring" time


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> pinkrasputin can teach a class on anything sex-related.She is especially gifted at teaching the advanced course, scientifically titled '*The Love Sausage*'.It's got a lab component, of course.


@Kr3m1in

You mock my poetry. :mellow:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Reclusive I don't know who or what that is.foreign.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@pinkrasputin me? mock _your _ poetry? never.

i drink it down, baby, just like you prefer


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> @pinkrasputin me? mock _your _ poetry? never.
> 
> i drink it down, baby, just like you prefer


Well I'm glad a least a few people were paying attention in my class! :crazy:


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

@Kr3m1in

Vienna is a place in Europe, they make sausages in Vienna, sometimes things just "pop up" for what ever reason, like those silly ideas...


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I need therapy.....

I just had an urge to say....

Hold it right there....or I'll shoot you with my sex pistol....

Wow...its past my bedtime...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Reclusive said:


> I think I need therapy.....
> 
> I just had an urge to say....
> 
> ...


smooth talk...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Well I'm glad a least a few people were paying attention in my class! :crazy:


girl, you got it ;P

anything for..some poetry...you know?


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> smooth talk...


I really do need therapy.........does anyone have any suggestions?

Sometimes I'm really hard up............


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Reclusive said:


> I really do need therapy.........does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Sometimes I'm really hard up............


hard up?
that's @pinkrasputin 's specialty, she knows all about fixing these problems. *points _straight_ ahead, in the direction of pink*


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> hard up?
> that's @pinkrasputin 's specialty, she knows all about fixing these problems. *points _straight_ ahead, in the direction of pink*


If I wasn't married, I would consider her therapy options....but otherwise ....thanx


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Reclusive said:


> If I wasn't married, I would consider her therapy options....but otherwise ....thanx


@Reclusive

Um, whatever gave you two the idea that I had an open practice?


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> @Reclusive
> 
> Um, whatever gave you two the idea that I had an open practice?


I think she was deferring more to your expertise as opposed to treating you as if you were open for business.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Reclusive said:


> I think she was deferring more to your expertise as opposed to treating you as if you were open for business.


Precisely. @pinkrasputin, you know I wouldn't disrespect any woman, especially you, if my life depended on it.

Merely referring to your extensive knowledge on the topic in question :laughing:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Reclusive said:


> I think she was deferring more to your expertise as opposed to treating you as if you were open for business.


Yeah, but you weren't. 



Kr3m1in said:


> Precisely. pinkrasputin, you know I wouldn't disrespect any woman, especially you, if my life depended on it.
> 
> Merely referring to your extensive knowledge on the topic in question :laughing:


Yeah, I knew that. And I had posted in regards to that earlier but it didn't get posted because my internet freaked out for a second.

In that post, I also tried to get back on topic by mentioning that I knew of another way couples could have fun exploring sexual needs together.


----------



## AgAu (Jul 28, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> If your partner's head is too close to the head board during sex, you can continually knock their head into the head board during wild thrusting. Some people who are busy thrusting their partner have been known to get so overly excited they aren't paying attention to the fact that they are banging their partner's head against the head board. Pull your partner down away from the head board or add pillows,etc. You or your partner will be "safer" that way.


Just noticed today that our wooden headboard is cracked. Solid advice.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

AgAu said:


> Just noticed today that our wooden headboard is cracked. Solid advice.


 Your poor wife!

Get her one of these:


----------



## AgAu (Jul 28, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Your poor wife!
> 
> Get her one of these:


Now that's a contraceptive device I have never seen before! How does that fit inside?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

AgAu said:


> How does that fit inside?


With lots of warm up and loving care. :wink:


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yeah, but you weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to defend myself further initially. I was merely trying to show I payed attention to the syllabus you had given your students. Besides, I was joking about being hard up....I was actually charged up from the after effects while I was on at the time. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

jack london said:


> Music? Do they have music in Sweden? I don't think soooo. The world's best vodka yes music no.


Oh we bring the music alright, and the vodka, and the hot girls, and the cheap plastic furniture, and the smorgasbord; we're one big party waiting to happen. 

Teddybears Sthlm anyone? 






(No, the beer isn't Swedish, but the music is.)


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Heres some awesome Swedish Music you can not like.




As for there vodka great stuff,music great,women great. I think Sweden has got it goin on.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Hardstyler said:


> Heres some awesome Swedish Music you can not like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely adore all three of those DJs (Steve Angello, Axwell and Sebastian Ingrosso). I listen to Partouze and the Supermode song Tell Me Why all the time.


----------



## Absurdist (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread scares me, i have no idea what to expect. Yes i'm youngish and yes there is no need to ask.


----------



## nikkiannpet (Mar 22, 2011)

I feel like such a n00b for asking this (and I can see y'all are havin' your own discussion so please spare me ;__
But I think I'm coming to that point in my life where I'm "deflowered." This being the case, I don't want my first time to be horrific :crazy: Therefore, I'd like some simple advice:
Upon research and consultations with friends, it was advised that the girl be on top because she can decide what works for her so it's less painful... but then I read somewhere on google that the opposite is more desirable because the guy needs to navigate. D; Personally I dun like being on the top. I'd rather be submissive :3
I'd just like to hear your opinions, experiences, etc. on the matter. Thank you <3
*runs away in shame*


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

The biggest thing you can do is to be comfortable. It's much more important than the position. Not just physically, but emotionally. Be sure you trust the person you are with, in an environment that you feel comfortable in.

Don't worry about performance, either. Worry = not sexy. If the other person would think less of you for not having experience, they aren't who you need to be having sex with. It's not really as simple as tab A > slot B, but chances are you'll get plenty of practice to get better. Of course, it's also good to let your instincts take over. Do what feels good, and do what makes your partner feel good. You should get cues on what that is.

If you feel better being on the bottom, do that. Just be communicative, verbally or physically, about what you need. If it's painful, ask him to go slower or to back off as needed. This is why people suggest that the girl be on top, because you can control depth, speed, and position. Of course, if you feel exposed or otherwise uncomfortable, then it's not better.

Foreplay is key for easy penetration. The vagina has to be aroused before penetration is pleasant, and before that point it can be painful. The clitoris erects, exposing it from the hood. This is where girls receive their stimulation, and it analogous to the head of the penis. The vagina itself is more like the shaft of the penis. The clitoris extends inward, and can be stimulated from the wall of the vagina closest to the stomach. Also, the vagina lubricates, widens, and deepens. If it feels tight, don't be afraid to do more playing around, using fingers, etc to get to that point. It will also become more easy as you continue on with the act. 

There's also the pelvic floor muscles, which sits between the vaginal opening and the anus. Some girls find that this muscle contracts on penetration reflexively, like blinking your eye when something comes toward it. This isn't uncommon for virgins and those new to sex. If it's a continuing issue, it's known as vaginismus. It's best to breathe and try to relax that muscle, it's a voluntary muscle.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

nikkiannpet said:


> I feel like such a n00b for asking this (and I can see y'all are havin' your own discussion so please spare me ;__
> But I think I'm coming to that point in my life where I'm "deflowered." This being the case, I don't want my first time to be horrific :crazy: Therefore, I'd like some simple advice:
> Upon research and consultations with friends, it was advised that the girl be on top because she can decide what works for her so it's less painful... but then I read somewhere on google that the opposite is more desirable because the guy needs to navigate. D; Personally I dun like being on the top. I'd rather be submissive :3
> I'd just like to hear your opinions, experiences, etc. on the matter. Thank you <3
> *runs away in shame*


I really think this discussion is for you and your partner. You need to bring up concerns _exactly_ like the way you just expressed it way before you engage in it.

Let him know you're confused and what you have heard. And that you are going to try and experiment but explain that you appreciate him being open if you don't like it a certain way. If you like to be on bottom, that is fine. Some love being on top, but for others they may feel too "exposed" at first or more vulnerable. It really depends on the individual. Actually it depends on the both of you. Every person's body is different so every combination of 2 people is different. Some positions will feel more comfortable than others according to the couple involved. So no one can really tell you what is best for you. 

But the important thing is to really trust each other. Talking about things before hand is a way to establish this trust. You need to trust your partner will stop if something hurts you, etc. 

If you can't have this talk before hand, I think you are not with the right person or it's not the right time.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

^ everything that needs to be said.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Your poor wife!
> 
> Get her one of these:


ah yes. the sex helmet - goes great with one of these: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/50860-pubic-bone.html#post1175175


----------



## nikkiannpet (Mar 22, 2011)

I thank you guys for your insight.  And do not worry, I will talk to him about it. I just wanted information beforehand haha.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

nikkiannpet said:


> I feel like such a n00b for asking this (and I can see y'all are havin' your own discussion so please spare me ;__
> But I think I'm coming to that point in my life where I'm "deflowered." This being the case, I don't want my first time to be horrific :crazy: Therefore, I'd like some simple advice:
> Upon research and consultations with friends, it was advised that the girl be on top because she can decide what works for her so it's less painful... but then I read somewhere on google that the opposite is more desirable because the guy needs to navigate. D; Personally I dun like being on the top. I'd rather be submissive :3
> I'd just like to hear your opinions, experiences, etc. on the matter. Thank you <3
> *runs away in shame*


My advice is to make sure there is mutual love and a commitment. After that just do what feels natural. Don't complicate it by over analyzing how you might feel before it even happens. If he loves you, he will know if he is hurting you and won't want to. Make sure you are very wet, and that you are relaxed. If you are tense it will be more difficult.


----------



## nikkiannpet (Mar 22, 2011)

Reclusive said:


> My advice is to make sure there is mutual love and a commitment. After that just do what feels natural. Don't complicate it by over analyzing how you might feel before it even happens. If he loves you, he will know if he is hurting you and won't want to. Make sure you are very wet, and that you are relaxed. If you are tense it will be more difficult.


That's very true, I think it's even worse when it's overly planned as well :|


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Enjoy a hot spring roll today!

:laughing:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

i would just have to have some Purell


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll sanitize my saliva with lots of Stoli first.....or I could use some SSSY to make it more suitable if you prefer.....


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in

Well your honesty is super appreciated! Sadly that avatar is not my actual eye. Although I do have blue, green eyes........

Onto Reclusive............ what makes you think he is my man??? Maybe he just wants some of my attention, lol!!


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Reclusive

Tongue lashing? 

With a statement like that, you better bring your "A game"....................;P


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Elsewhere1 well whatever your actual eyes may look like, I don't doubt that they are disarming
I do like blue/green eyes.Mine are kind of..black.

i don't know, you were mentioning his jealousy, like he had a right.Clearly, all he cares about is tongue lashing
menz..


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)

Elsewhere1 said:


> @_Reclusive_
> 
> Tongue lashing?
> 
> With a statement like that, you better bring your "A game"....................;P









​


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Rec, don't go too far, k?

I only forgive women for that.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Darth INTPhoebe said:


> ​


Um, I need some advice. What do if I find out my man not only owns these shorts, but has a waste line better than mine? 

The above model is seriously rocking an hour glass. :crazy:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

pink baby...hate to break this to you, but if your man owns *those* shorts, he ain't your man..


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> pink baby...hate to break this to you, but if your man owns *those* shorts, he ain't your man..


 But we're so compatible. We can shop together, he tells me I'm "gorgeous", and he does my hai....

Oh.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Ahhh but does he call you "fabulous"? Do you lip synch for your life together to Britney while both rocking those shorts with heels and fishnets on?

cause _that_ is when you know it's LOVE


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> Ahhh but does he call you "fabulous"? Do you lip synch for your life together to Britney while both rocking those shorts with heels and fishnets on?
> 
> cause _that_ is when you know it's LOVE


:shocked: You've seen us!

Yes, we do these things but I thought it meant we could be ourselves with each other. :sad:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

sorry to upset ya, doll...but um..since you're so upset and heartbroken

wanna come over?

i have shorts too you know...


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> sorry to upset ya, doll...but um..since you're so upset and heartbroken
> 
> wanna come over?
> 
> i have shorts too you know...


Yeah, except there's that problem with I've-been-had-by-a-Romanian thing..

You wouldn't make me sleep on your porch, would you?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yeah, except there's that problem with I've-been-had-by-a-Romanian thing..
> 
> You wouldn't make me sleep on your porch, would you?


Haha, nah, I'll just show you how it's infinitely more satisfying and intense to be had by a Russian..

you may be had on the porch, you never know when & where the wave of hunger will consume us
;P


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Les sigh... America is so unsatisfying....


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in

I love dark brown eyes! So if yours are dark like you say, I would have a hard time looking away from them

Now onto this Reclusive thing, lets just say that I know him rather well. I know all about his tongue lashings both physically and verbally, lol!!;P


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in

With an American btw, the porch is a little uncomfortable but it still did the trick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Elsewhere1 weren't you the woman that complimented my eyes in the first place? you've seen them then, they are dark everything about me pretty much..happens to be.

As for Reclusive's tongue lashings, I am sorry you're well-acquainted with them.Especially physically


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in

Yes I was the one that gave you the compliment for sure! No worries, dark is good or at least I think so. I have always been drawn to women and men with dark features 

As for Reclusive, believe me his physical tongue lashings are for more impressive than his verbal ones ( prolly cuz his mouth is preoccupied and he can't speak).........lol!! TMI right? Sorry I don't wanna gross you out;P


----------

